# How many wheels? And what size?



## genevie

How many wheels do a group of mice need? With hamsters it's at least one per hamster, is this the same with mice? Also, I'm thinking the standard 6.5" size is good?


----------



## Whurmy

Well from what I've read, and seen, you definitely don't need one per mouse. I've seen like two or three run on one wheel at the same time. :') Personally, I'd do one wheel per two/three mice. But that's just me. I don't even own mice yet, though. But you definitely don't need one per mouse. :3

I'm thinking 6.5 will be fine, since I picture mice at 2 inches long. But, again, no mice here yet.


----------



## maddeh

Mice don't "need" wheels, but do seem to enjoy them. Numbers-wise, it depends on the mice and their relationships (and how often you are willing to clean them, they seem to be pee-magnets!) - I have 5 girls more than happy to share or take turns on their flying saucer wheel, but my infertile doe and her buck do not like to share so they have one each lol  
I use the medium size flying saucers, which are 16.5cm... which is about 6.5 inches so they should be fine for 'standard' sized mice. My larger mice look as if they can't quite run at full speed on these, but the next size up in huuuge


----------



## PeachnZelda

thanks for the size info guys, mine's too small :/ but they don't seem interested in it anyway. Difficult to know if that's *because* it's small, or that they just don't care and if I get a bigger one they'll still ignore it! Might just stick to regular handling and outings in the ball!


----------



## Laigaie

Ball? Like a hamster exercise ball? Now that we're talking, there's a good chance that's too small, too. A lot of folks really don't like them, and a lot of mice don't take well to them, but it really depends a lot on the individual mouse, the ball, and the environment (no other pets, small children, etc).


----------



## PeachnZelda

Yeah, hamster style ball. Mine quite like it once they're in, though they can be tricky to actually get into the ball in the first place! But then we have no kids or big pets.


----------

